# Herbal remedy for DTs (and Heroin addiction?!!?) Check it out



## anyways (Mar 15, 2011)

Liquid extract of Cayenne. Put 10-30 drops in a half a cup of water and drink 2-5 times a day.

Nifty, huh? Also Milk Thistle is really good for your liver too. 

Hope it helps.


----------

